
The History of Christmas Lights - wallflower
https://www.christmasdesigners.com/blog/from-edison-to-led-the-complete-history-of-christmas-lights/
======
dublinben
[https://web.archive.org/web/20181213114048/https://www.chris...](https://web.archive.org/web/20181213114048/https://www.christmasdesigners.com/blog/from-
edison-to-led-the-complete-history-of-christmas-lights/)

------
doitLP
I simply can’t stand LED Christmas lights. Not only do they have a very
different color temperature, but the refresh rate is so low that they appear
to move when you look at them and it’s quite hard to focus.

If anyone has suggestions on higher hertz and lower Kelvin LED lights that
look similar to incandescent I’d appreciate it.

~~~
swebs
You're buying bargain bin lights that have an insufficient/nonexistent
decoupling capacitor. I really can't tell you which brands to look out for
since 90% of them are the same Chinese garbage. You'd have to look at display
models in the store to find good ones. Either shake your head from side to
side or wave your open hand in front of the lights to test if there's a strobe
effect. Expensive LEDs like those sold for smarthomes generally have better
circuitry. If you're feeling adventurous, you could solder a capacitor in
series yourself. RGB lights will look bad when producing white light, but they
also sell strips that come with RGB as well as a warm white diode.

~~~
doitLP
> Either shake your head from side to side or wave your open hand in front of
> the lights to test if there's a strobe effect.

My method is filming any suspected bulb (not just Xmas lights) in slo-mo for a
second and watching if they flash on playback. However, most I can tell out of
hand without resorting to slo-mo.

If there’s something untrustworthy about the light emitted, it’s an LED.

------
madengr
That article jolted a childhood memory of a bubble light. Now I want to buy
some.

Putting candles on Christmas trees seems crazy. Those things burn like crazy.

~~~
secabeen
I still have bubble lights on my tree. My girls love them.

------
emilfihlman
Apparently the owner of the website has some grudge or a had a fit and is
blocking quite a lot of countries.

Or it's a GDPR ban, so fuck my EU.

~~~
gerdesj
"Access Denied - Sucuri Website Firewall If you are the site owner (or you
manage this site), please whitelist your IP or if you think this block is an
error please open a support ticket and make sure to include the block details
(displayed in the box below), so we can assist you in troubleshooting the
issue."

Ominously: "Block reason: Access from your Country was disabled by the
administrator."

I know the UK isn't everyone's cup of tea but this is a bit over the top 8)

Where are you from (P)?

------
sneakernets
How long until all Christmas lights are programmable?

~~~
sosuke
They have been programmed for years already. Have you seen any Christmas light
displays set to music?

------
juiced
Can't visit the website from the NL, blocked by Sucuri.

~~~
jamexcb
Same from Portugal

~~~
coldlestat
Same from France.

~~~
fredley
Same from UK

~~~
cromulent
Same from Finland

~~~
hwj
Same from Germany.

